# Some old project cars that I really should finish.



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopefully these links will work for the pictures. I put them on Flickr.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Need bigger pictures!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Bigger photos would help. 

Early 2000's was the end of life as I knew it too.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll have to see if I can get larger pictures posted. I don't know what Flickr's limit is on pixels, but my camera will do 8 megapixels. These pictures are fairly low resolution, I didn't think to look at the setting on the camera before taking them.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

You have a 'Normal Life'.....can you share some of it with me? Nice looking cars, I have a couple of those projects that I should finish too. 

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

just a note, there's two very different size constraints... 

in terms of PHYSICAL size, 800 pixels wide is the forum limit. 

in terms of DISK SPACE size, it's some number of kilobytes. Have family over, no time to research the limit... someone here will know. 

So I normally resize to 800 pixels wide, and then if the file is too big, you play with the "quality" or "compression" settings on jpg files. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted on this thread. I finally got up the ambition to start working on some of these projects again, and I started 2 new ones also. Geez, what was I thinking!  
Anyway, I started putting the detail parts on the 1/24th scale D&RG 6000 series flat car. I got the stake pockets and the queen posts on it last night. Now I need to start on the brake gear. 

 

 

I don't know what I'm going to use for couplers for this car, maybe I'll try the #1 gauge Kadee couplers. They're smaller than the G gauge Kadees and might be more appropriate for this car, especially if it's going to end up being a 1/20th scale 2 foot gauge car. I have 1 set of those couplers, so I could see how they fit and look on the car.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I was curious how this 1/24th scale car would scale out in 1/20th scale, so I got out my trusty scale ruler and measured it. In 1/24th scale the car is 30 feet long, in 1/20.3 scale, it measures 25 feet 2 inches long. It also measures 6 feet 4 inches wide. It seems that this would be a pretty good car to use on the 1/20th scale 2 foot gauge. I had already regauged the wheels on the Ryan Equipment D&RG trucks that are on the car. These trucks are the 1/24th scale 3 foot gauge trucks, they're too narrow to use on G gauge track anyway, so I shortened the plastic axle sleeve on the wheelsets and pushed them back onto the metal axles to regauge them. They run on O gauge track now. I tried putting G scale trucks on the car but they just looked too big. 
Too bad I couldn't find a few more of the Ryan Equipment freight trucks, they look pretty good.


----------

